
Google Chrome's plan to suspend background tabs completely by ~2018 - Ajedi32
https://docs.google.com/document/d/18_sX-KGRaHcV3xe5Xk_l6NNwXoxm-23IOepgMx4OlE4
======
mtgx
This won't cause any "reload" issues, like the ones we were experiencing on
mobile browsers not too long ago, will it? Because that would be quite
annoying. So Google needs to be careful about how aggressively it intends to
implement this. I don't want to see every other "older" tab reload when I
click on it. Perhaps reloading the oldest 10% or 20% of the tabs would be
fine, but I wouldn't go any further, and they need to do user testing even for
those percentages.

~~~
Ajedi32
It sounds like they're not unloading tabs, just suspending them. So the tab
will still be loaded when it's in the background, it just won't be able to
consume any CPU resources because it's suspended.

